# Who would be interested in a Ladies only hunt



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Laurie6805 and I were chatting about how it would be cool if a bunch of us got together for a ladies only hunt. Who would be interested and what type of hunt? Fully guided, not guided, type of animal. Cost limits? Give us some ideas? I will do some research on what we want as soon as we figure it out. Cant start planning too early. I am hoping if we get enough of us who want to we will be able to get a good deal on the trip.

Jen


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just for the record, any animal is cool with me. I believe the more girls going on the trip will help cut the cost per guest. I am excited!

Laurie


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

That would be awesome.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

You might want to consider a couple of willing man-servants to help with this trip...


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*cool idea!!!*

i would love to get a wild boar,elk,moose,caribou,sikia(sp),black tail but any animal is good for me lol...and i would need a guide:embara::embara::embara: to help me out lol
the cheaper the better lol


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

*Yep*



thenson said:


> You might want to consider a couple of willing man-servants to help with this trip...


I am in (for consideration of course):embara:

wish we guys could be anywhere near as organized as you ladies.


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah a great idea!
Consider me interested!

As previously said the cheaper the better :wink: I think a color phase bear would be awesome, but anything works for me.


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

I would love to go! As far as animals... caribou, antelope, bear (color phase would be cool), hogs, elk, mule deer, reg stag, whatever!! Guided would be nice as that would take the before hand research and scouting off of us. We'd actually get to "relax" and enjoy the hunt. :tongue: Keep us updated on any progress you make or if you need help researching info.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hogs are a growing concern for many area ranches and farms. I know in Texas they are plentiful. Perhaps a hog hunt would be relatively inexpensive if any of you are interested. I know wild pig taste awesome. I think it is better than pork at the store. 

Hog hunting is gaining popularity also!!!


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

In regards to the "man-servant" selection, you need to pick a big-beefy guy, what bear or other wild animal is going to be scared off by a skinny guy. I suggest a 250# minimum for applicants...


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

*too bad*



thenson said:


> In regards to the "man-servant" selection, you need to pick a big-beefy guy, what bear or other wild animal is going to be scared off by a skinny guy. I suggest a 250# minimum for applicants...


looks like i am out.
5'6" 145#
short all over, but with a sense of humor.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

thenson said:


> In regards to the "man-servant" selection, you need to pick a big-beefy guy, what bear or other wild animal is going to be scared off by a skinny guy. I suggest a 250# minimum for applicants...


lmao you make it sound like we need to move this thread to the auction form or giveaway form and do number generator on the men who want to be the womens servant lol


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

I had the same idea on the hog hunt for they are generally inexpensive hunts.
I think it is $45 for a non-resident tag for 5 days.


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

Just checked $45 is correct and here is link to a guy who is giving free hunts away. Maybe he work out something for girls.

http://www.wildhoghunttexas.com/freehoghunt.htm?gclid=CJi-o92y844CFQUOYAodrwQXLQ


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd be in for a hunt, as long as it was next year (2008). Also, what is a color phase bear? 

A new grandbaby and daughter's wedding are making for lots and lots of time off of work in 2007. 

Shelly


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

A color phase bear is one that is or has changed colors. Black bears can turn a blonde or cinnamon color. They're really gorgeous. I don't know what causes them to do it. I just know I want one!
Hopefully next spring we get a chance to go to Idaho they have quite a few from what I hear.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

A hog hunt might be the ticket for the first go at this. I know they are cheap and plentiful in alot of areas. I know cost will be a big factor for most of us. Must consider travel expenses, time off work as well. What time of year for a hog hunt, spring? I think the more women we get the better deal we can get. I know alot of guides offer a 6th person is free deal for big game hunts. Which will nock some of the cost down. I plan on going to the ATA show this year. There is usually outfitters there. They offer some show specials usually. I guess what I am saying is I will look into all types of hunts. If you have women friends who hunt and not on here see if they would be interested. I have two friends who want to go.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

It is year round for hogs! There is no official season so anytime would be great. That might work better also for everyone. We met this guy at http://www.extremehoghunts.com at Bass Pro Shop one day and if I remember right, he told me that it was $200 bucks. They usually do the dog and knife thing which I don't think I want to do. Some of you may be interested in that but, I told him I would just be bringing a bow. 

I will send him an email from the website and update you all on it and any package deals. They are not a high fence (which you run into a lot in Tejas). I will keep you posted. 

Laurie


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for doing all the research!! Keep up the good work :thumbs_up


----------



## bowslinger (Jun 16, 2005)

thenson said:


> You might want to consider a couple of willing man-servants to help with this trip...


I'd be willing to volunteer my time too


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like things are possibley starting to take shape:thumb:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

laurie6805 said:


> It is year round for hogs! There is no official season so anytime would be great. That might work better also for everyone. We met this guy at http://www.extremehoghunts.com at Bass Pro Shop one day and if I remember right, he told me that it was $200 bucks. They usually do the dog and knife thing which I don't think I want to do. Some of you may be interested in that but, I told him I would just be bringing a bow.
> 
> I will send him an email from the website and update you all on it and any package deals. They are not a high fence (which you run into a lot in Tejas). I will keep you posted.
> 
> Laurie


My uncle went to Hawaii a couple years ago to chase down this huge pig on foot, he trained for over 6 months and then chased it like 8 miles  I agree a bow would be my choice too Laurie :nod:


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah..not so interested on the chasing with a knife.

I also sent an email to the link I posted above. Will let evryone know as soon as I hear something back. 

Thanks

Mandy


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

It looks like we are leaning towards a hog hunt. Spring time? I sent an email to the Archery Cabin about a hog hunt. I too want to kill em with a bow. I dont believe in running...my butt jiggles too much. :smile: I even told my TI in basic training..."if I wanted to run I would have joined the Army or Marines not the Air Force."
Will keep you posted on what I find out.

Jen


----------



## mytfancy (Aug 6, 2007)

*All ladies hunt!!*

Count me in!! Would love to go on a antelope or elk hunt!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have sent an email to extremehoghunts.com and am waiting for a reply! 
Laurie:wink:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I just told my husband about the hunt prospect, he used to live in Texas and said a spring hunt would include battling the rattlers, I am not a fan of snakes, at all....That may be a consideration for us. 

It sounds good to me though, I will have to wrangle in some time off at work, that is always my problem, we are busy at the end of the month and the beginning so maybe things will work out financially and everyone can go. It would be fun for a bunch of archerytalk chicks could get together!!!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Consider me interested. I would love to get a cinnamon or blonde bear. We have lots of pigs in California so I would like to try something else.


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Great idea!! Count me in. I'm up for anything, just need a couple months to make sure I get time off!!


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*I want in too*

I would love to go and I was thinking hogs would be the best way to go. Looks like that's what you were already planning!


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe even a spring bear hunt in Maine?






















/


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Count me in! If this could happen, what a time it would be!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I received an email from extremehoghunts. Basically it is $100 bucks a day. $200 for a two day hunt, etc. The clean, gut, and quarter the hogs for you for $15. You would still need to purchase the out-of-state license. They have housing arrangements, and can customize the hunt for us. They would need to have a firm number of guests and know what we are looking for in particular. 

Honestly, I think it sounds like a good deal. My hubby and I were going to go check them out but got busy with deer season. Perhaps we could book a hunt for the two of us and then report back to you all. But, that probably won't be for awhile since we have almost every weekend booked with different deer hunts. We are going to KY in November, etc. 

I would suggest checking out their website and then coming up with any thoughts or ideas that we may have. Hog hunting is relatively CHEAP compared to some of the other hunting trips. One thing to keep in mind is the temperature. It gets extremely hot in Texas by June. For those of you that live in the north it is a MAJOR climate change. Perhaps a little earlier in the spring would be best. Anyway, we could do this first and then book a more expensive one later for those that can afford it.

*So far I count 14 interested females*:

absolutecool
DeeS
Doe eyes76
mn huntergirl
mytfancy
Critter Gitter 2 (plus 2 friends)
chiquita hunt3r
Country Woman
3drecurve
addicted
PAOutdoorwoman
laurie6805

Let me know if this is correct and what you think?

Laurie


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am also interested...Just depends if i am able to get the time off work


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

I just checked out their website and to me it looks like the use dogs to chase them and then use a knife (with an occasional gun for the big boars). That's not something I would like to do. I would rather use my bow. Will they offer that?


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I spoke with Brian at Archery Cabin in NE Texas he said $150 day (normally its $150 a day without lodging and food) includes lodging (camping, he will supply tents) and meals. He would be willing to customize the hunt for any request we may have. We can make it as hard or easy as we want he said. I told him we would be bowhunting. It sounds like a good deal with him as well. I may send my husband down for a hunt so he can check it all out. Check out ArcheryCabin.com ( I am pulling that off of the top of my head). I am thinking March or April for the hunt. Not too cold and not too hot. 

I asked him about the snakes and he said Rattlers arent a problem he hasn't ever seen any. However the occasional water moccasin or Copperhead isn't unheard of. Pigs are a natural predator to snakes so hopefully they are killing all of the snakes. 

I know funds may be issue for some of us. I have some ideas for that so if thats an issue dont say you cant we will work it out so put your name on the list.

Let us know what you think, give us some ideas of what you want and time frame.
Jen


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I was browsing around for possible ideas.

Here is one where you hunt at night and relax during the day may be better getting to know each other :noidea:
http://www.nstaroutfitters.com/index.htm

And another possiblitly
http://www.friocountryranches.net/

Anyone else have more ideas? The first website mentioned before looks good I just like shopping around :wink: . . . . .drives my hubby nuts when I am shopping for clothes or shoes :chortle:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree CW. We need to shop around and get the best hunt for the best price. The www.nstaroutfitters.com looks really nice. It is $400 and has a nice looking facility. My husband and I need to get out and check these places out. Tyler Texas is about 1 1/2 hours from where were live. If it wasn't bow season I am sure we could make it out there faster. I will do my best. There may be cheaper hunts but not as nice? I don't know. 

One thing we do know is that the list of interested girls is now at 15 :

absolutecool
addicted
chiquita hunt3r
country woman
critter gitter 2 (+ 2 friends)
DeeS
Doe eyes76
laurie6805
mnhuntergirl
mytfancy
paoutdoorwoman
queenie3232 
3drecurve

We will keep chugging away at this untill we get it right for all of us. 

Also, just to summarize, the following is the list of hunts we have narrowed it down to SO FAR:

www.wildhoghunttexas.com $599 + $100 gratuity for cooks/skinners/guides However, if we book between Jun 1st - Nov 1st 2008, one person will hunt free (divide cost difference between all of us) and you get $200 discount with multiple hunters.

www.nstaroutfitters.com $400 

www.extremehoghunts.com $100 per day

www.friocountryranches.com $200 /day/hog or $495 unlimited

I do know that from DFW airport, the extremehoghunts is closest than the nstaroutfitters is next closest. If we end up going to the friocountry it might be closer to fly into San Antonia or Houston, not sure. Have to check map quest on all of them. 

I told my hubby today that since we aren't seeing any deer we may as well go pay the couple hundred bucks and shot a hog. He He He:wink: But, he doesn't have to go pay, he just gets with his friend that has mules and they ride up on the Red River and shoot hogs in the wild. They are becoming a nuisance. He likes the whole dog/knife/mule thing! 

We will find what will work best for all of us girls.

Laurie


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

It all sounds good but as usual it will all boil down to how much vacation time I can swing and how much funds I can save up between now and then!! I got to go pheasant hunting with my brother in Texas about 4 years ago and it was a blast. It was cold winter time though and that part wasn't much fun!! 

I would love to be able to drive out there but that would take more time and vacation days.

I hope it all works out, it would be a great time!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

laurie6805 said:


> I agree CW. We need to shop around and get the best hunt for the best price. The www.nstaroutfitters.com looks really nice. It is $400 and has a nice looking facility. My husband and I need to get out and check these places out. Tyler Texas is about 1 1/2 hours from where were live. If it wasn't bow season I am sure we could make it out there faster. I will do my best. There may be cheaper hunts but not as nice? I don't know.
> 
> One thing we do know is that the list of interested girls is now at 15 :
> 
> ...


I think our group number may limit us some places :noidea:  To me it seems to be funny to hunt at night  can't do it here . . . .legally :chortle:

Also I think we need to remember to ask if they will help with transportation from the airport or if we are all on our own? And I think I like the idea of a facility with a shower:nod: for a quick kinda hunt it would be easier not to have to bring all the camping gear kind of stuff. All inclusive sounds so nice but may get to pricy :noidea: I am so excited:nod:

Oh and the link to the fricocountyranches one linked me to a real estate listing? Sometimes links are so :frusty:


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

I agree with CW, a place with a shower is a good idea. And I think it would be better if we didn't have to lug around camping stuff. I'm not use to that and I know I'd forget something


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay still looking here are some others for you all to look at :wink:

http://www.wildhoghunttexas.com/linksb.htm this one you can get 2 hogs, 2 bobcats, 2 coyotes and lots of varments. They can book 12-20 people and the ranch would be all to ourselves. It is $599 for 3 days 2 nights with food and lodging. 

Will look for more later :wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> Okay still looking here are some others for you all to look at :wink:
> 
> http://www.wildhoghunttexas.com/linksb.htm(North American Outfitters) this one you can get 2 hogs, 2 bobcats, 2 coyotes and lots of varments. They can book 12-20 people and the ranch would be all to ourselves. It is $599 for 3 days 2 nights with food and lodging.
> 
> Will look for more later :wink:


Yes, I put that one on the list. I think it sounds good. I am torn between it and the north star outfitters. I wouldn't want tents and camping, my hubby and I can do that on our own. We will have to have a vote once everyone looks them over. There are pro's and cons to each ya know? 

So we have narrowed it down to 1) hog hunting 2) 15 girls *so far *3) sometime in the spring, and 4) must have cabins 

I am excited. Like Critter Gitter 2 said, you can never start planning to early.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

laurie6805 said:


> Hogs are a growing concern for many area ranches and farms. I know in Texas they are plentiful. Perhaps a hog hunt would be relatively inexpensive if any of you are interested. I know wild pig taste awesome. I think it is better than pork at the store.
> 
> Hog hunting is gaining popularity also!!!


My hubby and I were talking about a Texas hog hunt:wink:

He would just have to stay home!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

bowtech_babe said:


> My hubby and I were talking about a Texas hog hunt:wink:
> 
> He would just have to stay home!


Well, come on down!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

bowtech_babe said:


> My hubby and I were talking about a Texas hog hunt:wink:
> 
> He would just have to stay home!


Or you both could both go . . . .soon:wink: and let us know what you think :thumb: and then come back again with us without him :lol:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I have posted a thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=568549 in the main bowhunting section . . .we shall see if we get "helpful" suggestions :lol:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good Job CW Moderator! Perhaps someone of the male gender may know of a hunt already! 

Also, I was thinking about a cut off number too. Some places may not be able to accomodate that many stands, hunting sights, etc. 

So to confirm we have 16:

Absolutecool
addicted
Bowtech Babe
chiquita Hunt3r
country woman
critter gitter 2 (+ 2 friends)
Dees
doe eyes 76
laurie6805
mnhuntergirl
mytfancy
paoutdoorwoman
queenie3232
3drecurve

Laurie


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

laurie6805 said:


> Good Job CW Moderator! Perhaps someone of the male gender may know of a hunt already!
> 
> Also, I was thinking about a cut off number too. Some places may not be able to accomodate that many stands, hunting sights, etc.
> 
> ...


I figure once we get definate details we will see if we have more room depending on who can make it :thumb: The number we have is going to be hard enough to accomodate already


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

I don't know if Florida would be cheaper travel wise BUT

might want to checkout : http://www.okeechobeeoutfitters.com/

The cabins are spotless, 16 of you would be just about right, the food is incredible, plenty of hogs, you also have a shot at axis, gators,turkeys top shelf bass fishing.

I would not hesitate to send my mom to this place.

Danny and his wife work their butts off for you.

Just an option to check on


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I like the northstar outfitters. Not too far from a major airport. May have to rent a huge van or something but it could easily be worked out. Only problem there is it looks like our group is already too big. Guess we can always add some cots if need be. Showers are a nice feature that is for sure.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

:embara:before i can really commit i will have to see the total pricing including my travel cost to and from:wink:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am with you PA, I know it will be hard to get a definate price on a package without a committed total number of people but before I can commit also I need a total and then have to figure in travel cost. Plus I have to try and get off work.....it is a vicious cycle


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been emailing all kinds of people and I will let you know if I get any promising replys :wink:

This website doesn't look bad it says the lodge can accomodate 20 + but I am waiting for an awnser back on actual hunter capacity. But for a 3 day 2 night all inclusive hunt I think it will be $550 each since we will have more then 2 hunters :lol: Will have to see how far it is from an airport though.
http://www.starranchtexas.com/prices.htm

I still like the one with 2 bobcats, 2 hogs etc for $599:noidea: but it is a lot of money when you add in travel


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Laurie

Forgot me on the interested list (post#28). Like I said lots of pigs in Cali and would like to try something else but still interested in a pig hunt. I think it would be more fun just meeting you all.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

thedogmother said:


> Laurie
> 
> Forgot me on the interested list (post#28). Like I said lots of pigs in Cali and would like to try something else but still interested in a pig hunt. I think it would be more fun just meeting you all.


We are still trying to get better details on hunter capacity and stuff but you may be able to hunt something else the same time as "we" are hunting hogs so we could still meet you:wink:. Alot of the ranches/outfitters listed have other offers for game :thumb:


----------



## Duckdogtrainer (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Ladies, I would love to have your business at www.archerycabin.com We do have cabins but not enough for 16 people. We could however offer tent camping with showers available and all meals included for $150 per person per day, or we could reserve the local hotel and the price would be about $200 per person per day. I have several 3-D targets and would be glad to give some free archery lessons to anyone who wanted them. We have a pretty cool place for guitars and camp fires as well. Let me know if I can help.

Brian Johnson (903)725-3958
AT Sponsor


----------



## justgivemetime (Jul 27, 2007)

*Me Too Me Too!*

I have a dream hunt of Elk or Mule deer. Let me know where and when and Im there!!!:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay ladies,

First of all, I am so sorry I missed you on the round up Dogmother! So you are on the list. 

I made some phone calls yesterday and the www.nstaroutfitters.com people said that they DO have an airport right in Tyler Texas and they could get us from the airport to their facility even if it takes a couple trips. Tyler isn't that big and it would take much to get back and forth to the A/P. They also said that they have had groups bigger than the 8 twin beds in the cabin. They have had people sleep in the offices etc. Since I live about 1 1/2 hours from there I can bring air mattresses and stuff to help out. They currently have 12 feeders set up and he would be able to put up blinds to accomodate all of us. He has plenty of Hogs! He could make it work. They have fishing, 4 wheelers, etc for down time. $400 gets a hog each night. The $400 also includes them cleaning, gutting, and quartering you hogs. If you don't want to take the meat with you, they donate it to a tiger sanctuary that is about 10 miles down the road. The other option to flying directly to Tyler would be to fly into DFW (Dallas/Ft. Worth) and renting a car and driving to their facility. Three or Four of you could go in on a rental car and split the cost.

I also talked to the www.wildhoghunttexas.com people. They are not going to offer the discounted price any earlier than June. It is about 70 miles from the Austin, Texas airport. You have to rent a car and drive in. The same as the north star ranch. They are limited to 12 guests which would give us the entire ranch. They do offer a little more on the types of animals you can harvest. Check out the website. And we would still have to pay the gratuity for the cleaning/guide/etc.

So, I know first hand how hot it is in Texas in June. If you have not experienced Texas heat, I really would NOT advise doing a hunt in June down here. The mosquitos and heat would be miserable. It really takes time to become climatized to this extreme weather. So if we do the wildhoghunts, I think we should splurge and go at the regular price of $599 + gratuity as opposed to the $399 from June to Nov 1st. 

I did not check out any of the other thus far. I think it is safe to say that the extremehoghunts.com is a little to aggressive for us even though they said we can use bow only. 

There have been more suggestions added like the www.archerycabin.com who happens to be an AT sponsor. That may be something worth looking into. At this point I am going to wait and see what everyone thinks. Please feel free to check others out. Then perhaps we can take a vote. We do have a lot of girls interested, but typically not everyone will be able to go for various reasons, so we will need to get a firm number as soon as possible. March is only 5 months away so if the total trip cost someone $800 to $900 bucks including airfare than that is almost $200 a month to save up and set aside for the trip. So we need to firm up some numbers. 

Someone can take a vote. I personally can crowd in and sleep on an air mattress I don't care. I think it would be the commeraderie (spelling) of all of us going together! Let me know what everyone thinks. 

Laurie:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay couple things :wink:

If people do decide to get a rental car for 3 or 4 people you will need to remember luggage . . . .my trunk only holds 2 bow cases and when you get them in there pretty much nothing else fits and it is a pretty big trunk. 

And some of the websites I have been looking at require a 50 % deposit for all hunters within like 2 weeks from when you book your hunt.

I agree hunting in June is HOT but alot of hunting will be at night so it will be warmer :lol:


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

Maybe I missed it in previous posts, but how many days/nights would we be looking at? I just checked into a Fri - Sun flight from Minneapolis, MN (I live in MN) to Tyler, TX and the cost was $460. Any thoughts....comments on dates for everyone? :set1_thinking:


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

I wouldn't mind sleeping on a cot/air mattress, but then I'd have to bring w/a sleeping bag - more junk for the plane ride. Obviously I'll have my bow and clothes, but if I want to bring my "trophy" home I need to be careful on how much to pack. I would prefer a place where all sleeping arrangements are already there.  I'm assuming they have a freezer/locker to keep the hogs cool? Is there a charge for processing? Do they have a taxidermist near that would be willing to ship the stuff to my taxidermist if needed? Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree I was looking at airlines too :wink: we need to kinda decide dates . . .but that will depend on availability at what place:noidea: 

I guess we need to vote between the first two . . . since I am not finding anything better unless we bring our own food:noidea: Flying from Dallas to Tyler really adds the cost though . . .my cost almost doubled  instead of just going to DFW. Flying would pry be cheaper on the weekdays but harder for alot of people to get time off .


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

I checked on flights too. Wow what a differance in price. I'd share a rental with you Addicted if you'd want to get together and go down on the same flights. 
I'd say send out some pm's and get an idea on how much people are willing to spend and when they want to go. Or start a thread just for voting on times/dates and their prefered place to go. Then narrow it down and pick what gets the most votes and that's where we go.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

There is a huge difference in price from flying to Tyler vs flying to DFW. Also, at N. star he said he is open pretty much all dates in 2008. These are just some of the details! I really would like everyone to be able to pull this off. You guys take it from here for now. I am leaving to go hunting until late Sunday night. Go to San Angelo, TX. Wish me luck!
Laurie:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I started the thread for figuriing out dates and stuff:wink:


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

Maybe we could plan a couple of different hunts, I am more interested in larger game, moose, caribou, bear...

Anyone else want to plan something for next year, a 2008 hunt? I really want to do this. Anyone else want to do some serious planning soon? 

PM me or post a reply.


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

*Women's hunt*

I am not going to be able to make this hunt. I hope to make it to another one. 

Shelly


----------



## Mrx9782003 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Womens Hunt*

I just joined today. My wife is an avid hunter also. I would love to see her enjoy a women only hunt. Please PM me if you girls have more room.
Thanks


----------

